# What color is this colt?



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I am of no help to you, but he is stunning! I have never seen that color before. It will be interesting to see what people say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Really these pictures are horrible to judge colour. I want to say he is a black silver (often called a silver dapple) but in that lighting, the colour appears a lot colder than it probably really is, so it is hard to judge. The best pictures would be in mid-afternoon, under a light cloud cover (but not too over cast lol). Otherwise, as close as possible to his natural colour would be best. So I will cautiously say black silver, but retain my right to change my mind should more pictures be presented


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah it's very unclear, looks a bit like a blue roan? But I'm terrible l haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I also want to say black silver but I am 100% certain since the pics aren't the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I wanna agree with silver black..I can see the silver eyelashes in that second picture.
He's absolutely adorable as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

Im leaning towards silver black aswell, silver black happens to be my favourite colouring in horses so i think that boy is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

farahmay said:


> Yeah it's very unclear, looks a bit like a blue roan? But I'm terrible l haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Unless one parent was black or bay, there is no way that colt is blue roan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Drafty you do realize that a black silver is a black horse with the silver gene?


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I agree he's most likely black + silver.

The "Mountain Horse" colored sire was probably also black + silver (or possibly brown + silver, maybe even bay + silver), which explains where the colt could get the black and silver genes.

I can't tell from the photos, but he's could also have roan going on as well, inherited from his dam.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm not sure I've ever seen it, whatever it ends up being. Gorgeous though!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

He sure does have the rocky mountain silver color. Dont know what the breed standard/color
calls it.


----------



## kizmet (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry about the picture quality. I had to take the day God gave me, and then I had to fiend off half a dozen big horses.
I looked up silver dapple and silver black, and that looks right. He has the dapple markings, although in his yearling winter coat it is not likely they will photograph at all. His striking light mane and tail are not something I would expect on a blue at all. They almost look like they do not belong on him. 
And yes, he looks like he is also roan.
I was thinking a smoky or sooty pale horse, but I am not a color person. I was plumb tickled when my last filly did not go grey in spite of the fact even the vet said she would.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

Even with the poor color quality on the photos I'd most definitely say that he's a silver dapple with roan... but the only sure way to know is to test.


----------

